# my ride



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

Mods at time of pix:

obx header
2.5" catback
Nokya muffler
custom cold air intake
tein basics
18"adr competition 7's
drifter 7 fron fascia
drift rear
drift molded sides
tint
nismo short shifter (egay)
poly mounts (all 4)

mods now:
most of above but now installed:
ur pulley
lightened flywheel
act hd pressure plater
act sprung 6 puck disk
new bushings
k-sport coilovers 
pillowball mounts front and back
ground kit (i made it)
egr block off

have but need to install:
big 16g ported turbo
tsi turbo manifold
fmic
greddy emanage
370 cc injectors
hks bov
jwt cams


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i forgot all the little mods:

black projector headlights with halos
custom blacked out corners (i made em)
hood pins
sidemarkers
fogs
integra gsr rear wing
navigation
dvd player
new black carpet
nismo floor mats
front and rear strut tower braces
painted mirrors and door handles
indiglo gauge faces
megan racing egt, boost, air/fuel, and oil pressure gauges
triple gaige pod
carbon fiber dash kit
nismo steering wheel
99 sentra black seat conversion
suede headliner
and im sure there is more


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Get that turbo kit on there and you've got it made


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

yeah im trying my hardest


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks amazing ! that kit is like a mix of the drift kit and the r33 top. crazy clean man! ever thought about crystal black corners?


----------

